# Diaporama Multimedia de fils RSS



## jffarny (21 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Je désespère maintenant de trouver mon bonheur après avoir posté sur plusieurs forums Mac...
Je recherche un application Mac OS X qui soit capable de faire un slideshow à partir d'un fil RSS dans lequel ont liste un ensemble de ressources (jpg et mpg).

A priori ça semble tout con, mais en réalité, je n'ai pas trouvé, mais pas une trace de ce qui pourrait me permettre de faire ça...

Une idée ??? 

Le développement d'un zinzin comme ça vous semble possible ?


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Novembre 2006)

jffarny a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je désespère maintenant de trouver mon bonheur après avoir posté sur plusieurs forums Mac...
> Je recherche un application Mac OS X qui soit capable de faire un slideshow à partir d'un fil RSS dans lequel ont liste un ensemble de ressources (jpg et mpg).
> 
> ...


dans n'importe quelle langage t'aura un parseur xml, donc oui c'est possible.

mais faut trouver un motiver pour le faire


----------



## Céroce (22 Novembre 2006)

Regarde du côté de Quartz Composer (Mac OS 10.4 uniquement, fait partie des outils développeurs d'Apple), il y a un moyen de récupérer les fils RSS avec. Après, je sais pas jusqu'où on peut aller avec.


----------



## jffarny (22 Novembre 2006)

Céroce a dit:


> Regarde du côté de Quartz Composer (Mac OS 10.4 uniquement, fait partie des outils développeurs d'Apple), il y a un moyen de récupérer les fils RSS avec. Après, je sais pas jusqu'où on peut aller avec.


Effectivement, le module Quartz m'a l'air très bien, il faut que je survole ce truc pour voir si ça peut prendre du AVI, MOV et autres fichiers de séquences...

A votre avis, pour un novice, la prise en main XCode et Quartz c'est facile ou impénétrable ?


----------



## Céroce (22 Novembre 2006)

XCode et Quartz Composer &#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir, hormis qu'ils font partie des outils d&#233;veloppeurs.

Quartz Composer est accessible &#224; toute personne qui a la patience de bidouiller un peu (et qui comprend un peu l'anglais, &#231;a aide). Il y avait un exemple qui lisait le fil RSS de CNN avec une plan&#232;te qui tourne, mais je ne sais pas jusqu'&#224; quel point tu peux r&#233;cup&#233;rer les fils RSS. C'est peut-&#234;tre uniquement le texte.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

Il y a vienna en open source. Tu peux peut-être en tirer quelque chose...


----------



## jffarny (22 Novembre 2006)

Céroce a dit:


> XCode et Quartz Composer ça n'a rien à voir, hormis qu'ils font partie des outils développeurs.
> 
> Quartz Composer est accessible à toute personne qui a la patience de bidouiller un peu (et qui comprend un peu l'anglais, ça aide). Il y avait un exemple qui lisait le fil RSS de CNN avec une planète qui tourne, mais je ne sais pas jusqu'à quel point tu peux récupérer les fils RSS. C'est peut-être uniquement le texte.



Ca me parle  Je vais donc m'impreigner de ce bazar... Merci pour cette aide très précieuse


----------



## Warflo (22 Novembre 2006)

Ya une fonction de quartz composer pour récupérer un feed, mais je crois que c'est seulement du texte.
Mais comme le dit p4bl0, il suffit de parser le fichier RSS (qui n'est qu'un fichier XML) pour récupérer les donnés et afficher ton slideshow.


----------



## jffarny (24 Novembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Ya une fonction de quartz composer pour récupérer un feed, mais je crois que c'est seulement du texte.
> Mais comme le dit p4bl0, il suffit de parser le fichier RSS (qui n'est qu'un fichier XML) pour récupérer les donnés et afficher ton slideshow.


C'est ça en fait il peuple un array et après tu peux piocher le bon élément et utiliser un image downloader....

C'est vraiment sans limites ce truc... je me suis amusé à faire une sphère, y appliquer un film et faire varier sa rotation avec un LOF et sa taille avec les valeurs de la charge CPU.... excellent....

Je vais essayer de pondre un diaporama qui va parser mes images et rajouter un fond en mouvement pour attirer l'oeil... mais dès qu'on veut faire des transitions un peu sympa... ça se corse ....

Vraiment merci à tous pour cette info, c'est puissant comme outil...


----------



## Céroce (24 Novembre 2006)

Je sais pas si tu as vu, on peut pondre des économiseurs d'écran très simplement. En plus QuickTime lit directement les fichier qtz!

Pour les transitions, il y a vraiment moyen de faire quelque chose de propre puisqu'on peut créer des blocs fonctionnels. J'ai vraiment été bluffé par ce logiciel, et ça inspire pas mal les développeurs, notamment:

http://www.objective-cocoa.org/fenetresvolantes/fr/index_fr.html

http://www.pulpmotion.com/

Ce parce qu'il est possible d'échanger des variables entre l'animation Quartz Composer et un programme écrit en Objective-C.


----------



## jffarny (24 Novembre 2006)

Céroce a dit:


> Je sais pas si tu as vu, on peut pondre des économiseurs d'écran très simplement. En plus QuickTime lit directement les fichier qtz!
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ce parce qu'il est possible d'échanger des variables entre l'animation Quartz Composer et un programme écrit en Objective-C.




C'est clair c'est une révélation pour moi, j'ai déjà bricollé pas mal de petits zinzins, mais je pêche et je ne suis pas très performant...  Je suis en quelque sorte devenu prétendant padawan au dév. Quartz 

Merci pour toute cette aide

A+


----------



## el-gael (23 Février 2007)

Je suis exactemens dans ce cas : moi aussi je voudrais utiliser Quartz Composer pour afficher un flux RSS texte + image.

Est-ce que depuis ce fil quelqu'un a réussi à le faire ?


----------

